# Récupérer un disque dur IDE



## Azergoth (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous ;-)

J'essaye de récupérer ce qui se trouve sur de vieux (très vieux) disques durs IDE de ce genre:







(ce n'est pas le mien, mais c'est à titre d'info, au cas ou je me planterais)

J'ai donc acheté un convertisseur IDE --> USB de ce genre:






et ai alimenté le disque comme ceci:






Evidemment, cela ne marche pas. Les (j'ai essayé sur 3) disques ne se mettent même pas à tourner... J'ai testé les tensions de l'alim, et elles sont bonnes 

J'ai fait une connerie ou oublié quelque chose? 

Merci


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2014)

Disques 3"1/2 je suppose ? Tu as bien alimenté ton DD avec une alim externe ?


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2014)

je m'abonne, ça m'interesse :style:


----------



## edd72 (27 Mars 2014)

Avec ça (alim comprise et prix frais de ports compris! --> 6,5), ça aurait fonctionné sans problème 
USB 2.0 to SATA IDE 2.5 3.5 Hard Drive Adapter Cable -- BuyinCoins.com

Ton problème est, de toute évidence, un problème d'alimentation du DD (en espérant que durant tes test d'alimentation tu n'aies pas grillé le DD).


----------



## Azergoth (28 Mars 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Avec ça (alim comprise et prix frais de ports compris! --> 6,5), ça aurait fonctionné sans problème
> USB 2.0 to SATA IDE 2.5 3.5 Hard Drive Adapter Cable -- BuyinCoins.com
> 
> Ton problème est, de toute évidence, un problème d'alimentation du DD (en espérant que durant tes test d'alimentation tu n'aies pas grillé le DD).



Oui, ce sont bien de 3 1/2"
C'est exactement ce que j'ai acheté, mais sans l'alim. Je vais voir si je peux en trouver une autre...

Doc à priori, d'après vous, si l'aliment est bonne, je n'ai qu'à brancher l'usb et le disque de vrai apparaître dans l'utilitaire de disque. (Même s'il est très vieux, formaté en "que sais-je" ou date d'un G3?)


----------



## Azergoth (28 Mars 2014)

J'ai emprunté une alim de PC au labo, et ça marche nickel 

(en tous cas, sur un des 3, donc si les autres ne marchent pas, c'est de leur faute )

Ca pompe plus d'ampères que je pensais un DD...


----------

